# Thinking of Taking up Guitar - Any tips ?



## kingrollo (18 Nov 2022)

At the ripe old age of 59 I am considering taking up guitar 

I did try once in my early 20's - but found it really difficult - any tips -?

Do I buy a guitar and use an online video - or would I be best finding a tutor and let them supply a guitar ?


----------



## Salad Dodger (18 Nov 2022)

What sort of music would you ultimately be looking to play?


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> At the ripe old age of 59 I am considering taking up guitar
> 
> I did try once in my early 20's - but found it really difficult - any tips -?
> 
> Do I buy a guitar and use an online video - or would I be best finding a tutor and let them supply a guitar ?



I would get an acoustic off ebay for £30 and learn a few basic chords to start with. Then as much time you can spend practicing so your fingers strengthen up (much like the old legs in cycling). Not easy to start with but within a week you are switching chords easier and a song book awaits. Good luck


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Nov 2022)

https://www.justinguitar.com/ check out his free stuff on the tube of you.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> At the ripe old age of 59 I am considering taking up guitar
> 
> I did try once in my early 20's - but found it really difficult - any tips -?
> 
> Do I buy a guitar and use an online video - or would I be best finding a tutor and let them supply a guitar ?



This might be handy if you can nab one secondhand.
https://www.guitarworld.com/features/best-acoustic-guitars-for-beginners-beginner-acoustic-guitars
I've had a Tanglewood for 15 years ... great value and nice sound.


----------



## Alba Zeus (18 Nov 2022)

Started to learn acoustic at the start of lockdown. Used Andy Guitar on YouTube. He has a paid app but his tube stuff is good to get the basics.

Grew up during the Oasis years so a load of their songs are easy to pick up for beginners,

Wonderwall
Cast No Shadow
Talk Tonight
Live Forever

All super easy to get down. I have about 20 songs under my belt now, can sing whilst playing (for me the hardest part) & have moved onto to finger picking stuff.

Main thing is, stick with it. The old practice makes perfect is key to learning guitar. Even if you pick it up for only half an hour a day its better than 4 hours once a week, IMO.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Nov 2022)

I started in the 1970's and have played since, can't see me stopping now.

My only advice would be, learn everything by listening and recognising the sounds, because music is all about hearing.

Here is me playing a bit of improv:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gcfE2Vkplo


----------



## Kajjal (18 Nov 2022)

Get a decent guitar to begin with as the cheap ones are very difficult to play and can drive you mad. This does not mean spending a fortune and there are plenty of good second hand guitars. After than it is down to practice, few people are naturals and most it just takes time. The online guides such as justinguitar above are very good. Good luck 😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2022)

I’d start with air guitar and progress from there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

*listening to Joe Pass as I type .... why can't I play like that?


----------



## Cycleops (18 Nov 2022)

The thing that affects most beginners is sore finger tips. Get a decent guitar, it's got to be something that inspires you makes you want to play, and light gauge strings.
Eventually you'll develop callouses and it won't be so painful.
I've always played six string from my teens and recently took up bass during lockdown. I enjoy that more than guitar. Not so hard on the fingers.
For starters it's just a question of learning the chords.


----------



## kingrollo (18 Nov 2022)

Cheers folks.

A few more probably daft questions:-

Do I need a left handed guitar - as a left hander ?

My hearing isn't what it once was - I wear hearing aids and need subtitles when watching TV - would this be a hindrance.?

How do I know if a guitar is suitable/good for a beginner?

Are lessons worth it - or is it just practice ?


----------



## DCBassman (18 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Do I need a left handed guitar - as a left hander ? Not neccesarily. Example: Gary Moore.
> 
> My hearing isn't what it once was - I wear hearing aids and need subtitles when watching TV - would this be a hindrance.? Nope.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cycleops (18 Nov 2022)

Yes, you'll need a left handed instrument. I should go to a good music store so you can try a few and be guided by their staff.
As long you can hear the notes you should be okay. My hearing is not good a differentiating tones but I can manage.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Nov 2022)

If you buy an acoustic, especially new, ask to have it fitted and set up with 11-gauge bronze strings. These are heavy enough to make the guitar work, but a little easier on the hands.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> ...
> Do I need a left handed guitar - as a left hander ?
> ...


Not necessarily - I saw a band during the week with a left handed bass player who just used a normal one upsidedown and then took over the lead guitar from the right handed player and used that upsidedown as well.


----------



## Big John (18 Nov 2022)

I'm left handed but I've got a right handed guitar.....a Vantage acoustic, which I've had since God's dog was a pup. The plec guard is in the wrong place, admittedly, but I have it strung normally i.e. right handed. My lad bought me one of these electronic tuners and what a godsend that is. If you take it up then stick at it. I've been 'twanging', as the wife calls it, since I was about 14 and I play it every day. The guitar is a great way to chill out and relax.


----------



## kingrollo (18 Nov 2022)

Any good ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28503382...hMctdRJSoe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## DRM (18 Nov 2022)

I wouldn’t bother with an Acoustic, get yourself an electric, it’ll be much easier to learn on, also get a headphone amp, they’re about 2” x 1” charge it up put the earphones in and off you go, Justin guitar is a fantastic website to learn with, and the majority is free, Andy guitar is good too, but it’s a bit less free content, but both will get you going, the thing with both is they have songs of all genres to learn, have a look at the Harley Benton range from Thomann they really punch above their price tag, one of their mid range Stratocaster copies would be a really good guitar, the reviews compare with some of the less expensive Fender Stratocasters, but will cost about £115 as opposed to about £550, but go to the shops and try some guitars out, you will know what feels right in your hands, I’m left handed but mine are right handed, as fretting with the left hand just seems right
https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_st_20mn_ca_standard_series.htm
https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_st_62_rw_sb_vintage_series.htm
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...MIv-6k-tu4-wIVCbrtCh09DQz_EAQYASABEgLgUfD_BwE


----------



## kingrollo (18 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> I wouldn’t bother with an Acoustic, get yourself an electric, it’ll be much easier to learn on, also get a headphone amp, they’re about 2” x 1” charge it up put the earphones in and off you go, Justin guitar is a fantastic website to learn with, and the majority is free, Andy guitar is good too, but it’s a bit less free content, but both will get you going, the thing with both is they have songs of all genres to learn, have a look at the Harley Benton range from Thomann they really punch above their price tag, one of their mid range Stratocaster copies would be a really good guitar, the reviews compare with some of the less expensive Fender Stratocasters, but will cost about £115 as opposed to about £550, but go to the shops and try some guitars out, you will know what feels right in your hands, I’m left handed but mine are right handed, as fretting with the left hand just seems right
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_st_20mn_ca_standard_series.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/harley_benton_st_62_rw_sb_vintage_series.htm
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...MIv-6k-tu4-wIVCbrtCh09DQz_EAQYASABEgLgUfD_BwE



I really want acoustic! - sorry should have said up thread.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

I have never seen the point of left-handed guitars! 

When you think about it, the left hand used on a right-handed guitar generally has to do more complicated things than the right hand so I would have thought that would suit left-handed players. (Obviously if they had learned to play on a conventional guitar!)

We don't have (or need) left-handed pianos etc.


----------



## DRM (18 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I really want acoustic! - sorry should have said up thread.



In that case have a look at some of the Tanglewood models, they are good value for money, but you may benefit from lighter gauge strings as a beginner, till the calluses build up on your finger tips, they will hurt but keep at it
https://www.tanglewoodguitars.co.uk/range-crossroads/


----------



## icowden (18 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> When you think about it, the left hand used on a right-handed guitar generally has to do more complicated things than the right hand so I would have thought that would suit left-handed players. (Obviously if they had learned to play on a conventional guitar!)



I'm going to take a slight issue with that, in that the right hand on a guitar can be doing some complicated things in terms of picking the strings (assuming you aren't just strumming) whilst the left hand may be doing simpler positions. Depending on your "handedness" and what you want to play you may or may not find it more or less difficult to use a right handed guitar. That said, 99% of all the tutorials, videos etc are going to be showing you a right handed guitar and technique, so you will find it much harder to translate that to a left handed guitar.



ColinJ said:


> We don't have (or need) left-handed pianos etc.


Tru dat :-) But many instruments actually favour left handedness. Most string instruments have the right hand doing bowing and the left hand doing the fiddly stuff. French horn is left handed by nature. Piano lefties will find it easier to do boogiewoogie, walking bass and ragtime keeping that rhythm going in the left hand.

Another good test of how easy / hard you might find it to play the guitar is whether you play any other instruments. I have played piano extremely well for over 40 years so my fingers tend to be constantly in a curved position. I can't do flat barring on a guitar at all as my fingers just won't stay straight once I fold them over.

That said, anyone can learn some basic chords and accompany themselves for a few songs. Most pop songs can be dealt with by learning G, C, D major and minor, A major and minor , E major and minor and F. And lots of the time you don't need F!. You can also fake a B7 without too much difficulty. The capo is your friend when you want to play in a different key.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

icowden said:


> I'm going to take a slight issue with that, in that the right hand on a guitar can be doing some complicated things in terms of picking the strings (assuming you aren't just strumming) whilst the left hand may be doing simpler positions.


I don't think that fingerpicking is anywhere near as difficult as intricate left hand stuff. (Mind you, I am right handed so that might be part of it.)


----------



## Salad Dodger (18 Nov 2022)

So, you want an acoustic.

Makes like Tanglewood or Yamaha are generally pretty reliable, but there are plenty of others that are also good. 

The main problem with cheaper guitars is that they leave the factory not "set up". That is to say that they are not adjusted for optimum playing perfection. They leave the factory ok to play (usually!) but not perfect. Rather like a lower cost bicycle leaves the factory with all the correct bits attached, but it probably needs a bit of "fettling" to make it perfect.

So some shops include a set up of a guitar as part of the purchase package. Others just sell you the guitar and leave you to find a technician/repairer to do the set up for you at a cost of maybe £40.

As regards right versus left handed playing, I believe Mark Knopfler is left handed but plays right handed guitar and he seems to get on alright with it! But Jimi Hendrix was left handed and played left handed. Whatever works for you, although it's always a bit difficult to find left handed guitars in shops. They may have a few, but nowhere near as many as right handed ones.

Other things to mention:
Buy a tuner. You can get mobile phone apps but I prefer "clip on" tuners that attach to the guitar by a little bulldog clip type fastener, and tell if each string is correctly tuned or not. And to start with, it will be or not, because new guitars often take a while to settle, and will likely go out of tune in different temperature or humidity. That's perfectly normal. Just learn to use the tuner, and to quickly get the instrument ready to play.

It's better to play for a few minutes every day, rather than, say, to play for an hour just once a week. In any case, holding down the strings will hurt your fingers to start with. So just playing for a few minutes at a time might be all you can manage to begin with. That's perfectly ok.

As has already been mentioned, there is tons of stuff on YouTube but, of course, it can't help you if you are going wrong, or just can't "get" something that the youtuber is demonstrating. It may be better to have at least a few face to face lessons at first, until you have mastered the absolute basics.

As regards hearing impairment, one of the members of a band I am in is 80+ and his hearing is pretty bad, but he still enjoys playing and can hear enough to get by. It's the chatting between songs that he can't make out a word of.......

I hope this has been helpful, and not just confused you even more!

The more I think about it, the more buying your first guitar is like going into a shop to buy a first ever bike. There are loads to choose from, in all shapes and sizes, at vastly different prices. Whichever one you buy may, in hindsight, not be a 100% wise choice, but it will get you started. Just as long as it's not such a pile of poo that you immediately become disheartened and give up......

Best wishes, and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Nov 2022)

Yes! Ask anything, as with cycling, the only daft questions are the ones you don't ask! Where are you based, @kingrollo ? If you're anywhere near here, West Devon, I'll do whatever setup you need if the shop doesn't.


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2022)

Like @Salad Dodger says, it’s like bikes, you start with one and the next thing you know there’s a load of them!


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Nov 2022)

Lots of left handed players play right handed guitar, but if you pick a lot of notes, it's more beneficial to use your dominant hand for picking.

If you play a lot of legato (non picked notes) using your dominant hand as a fretting hand might prove more useful.

Right handed guitars can be setup to be used upside down, Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2022)

The other thing is learn the open chords, A,C,D,E, Em & Am it opens up thousands of songs to learn, 
https://www.justinguitar.com/
https://www.justinguitar.com/store/beginner-songbook-1
the above two links will get you going


----------



## Julia9054 (19 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think that fingerpicking is anywhere near as difficult as intricate left hand stuff. (Mind you, I am right handed so that might be part of it.)



Oh it is. I am left handed and have bought a guitar and tried to teach myself on 3 different occasions in my life. Given up each time as i can’t get my right hand to do what I want it to. 
Come to the conclusion that instruments with strings are not for me


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2022)

I’ve found it easier to fret with the left hand, being left handed it just seems natural that the left hand forms the chord shapes while the right hand picks & strums


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> Oh it is. I am left handed and have bought a guitar and tried to teach myself on 3 different occasions in my life. Given up each time as i can’t get my right hand to do what I want it to.
> Come to the conclusion that instruments with strings are not for me


A friend who used to be a drummer said that he could never coordinate his fingers to learn to play the guitar. He had no problem with whole limbs though!


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2022)

Its good fun tinkling along with music on, finding the right key and trying to follow ... it was Neil Young last night 
Doesn't always work! Nick Drake had different guitar tunings for each song!
Here's my old Tanglewood ... really comfy to play, narrow body and a round back, with the obligatory lighter strings so very easy to play


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Lots of left handed players play right handed guitar, but if you pick a lot of notes, it's more beneficial to use your dominant hand for picking.
> 
> If you play a lot of legato (non picked notes) using your dominant hand as a fretting hand might prove more useful.
> 
> ...



Never mind Guitars! Look at the lovely 60s Premier Elite drum kit of Mitch’s. 🤤🤤


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Nov 2022)

I


DRM said:


> I’ve found it easier to fret with the left hand, being left handed it just seems natural that the left hand forms the chord shapes while the right hand picks & strums



If you want to pick fast (shredding), the picking hand slows you down, not the fretting hand. This has been proven by Troy Grady in "Cracking the code" and others.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have never seen the point of left-handed guitars!
> 
> ...


That's only because you don't have any need for one. 

I could say exactly the same about right handed guitars... but that would be silly, wouldn't it?


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> ...
> Do I need a left handed guitar - as a left hander ?
> ...



If you play left-hand (with the right hand on neck), and are looking for an acoustic, then yes.

turning a RH guitar upside down and restringing it works to an extent, but the intonation is a bit random due to the saddle sloping the wrong way. If you're just strumming open chords you probably wouldn't notice, but I eventually got my RH acoustic re-routed so it's now a proper LH guitar.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

[I'm not trying to be funny about left-handed people here, or tell them what to do - I just genuinely do not 'get' left-handed guitars!]



MontyVeda said:


> That's only because you don't have any need for one.


I am saying that _nobody _has a 'need' for one! 



MontyVeda said:


> I could say exactly the same about right handed guitars... but that would be silly, wouldn't it?


I am saying that if all guitars were the other way round ('left-handed') so I had only ever used that type I would not have had a problem.

(I would actually have found a left-handed guitar easier because I find fingerpicking and strumming easier than using the fretboard so my dominant right hand would have been doing what I find harder.)

Added to that is the fact that 99% of books and tuition videos are for right-handed guitars, which would make things easier for left-handed guitarists playing similar guitars to right-handed players. And of course, they could pick up any conventional guitar and just play it. It must be really annoying to visit right-handed guitarists and not be able to play their instruments!

Obviously, I would struggle with a left-handed guitar because I have had 50 years of messing about with right-handed ones.

(Also obviously, a left-handed guitarist who has learned on left-handed guitars would struggle to play right-handed guitars, and shouldn't have to.)

I think the problem is that the guitars are being described as 'right-handed' and 'left-handed'. I am willing to bet that if a standard guitar was what we are now calling 'left-handed' and the other type were what is currently called 'right-handed', left-handed guitarists would be happy to learn on the standard arrangement and would then object to being told to play the other type, currently described as 'left-handed'! 

A left-handed friend restrung his first (conventional) guitar to be the other way round. I pointed out that the saddle was now sloping the wrong way, but he ignored that. I asked why he didn't just learn with the guitar strung the conventional way since he didn't have any ingrained habits to break. He simply replied that he was left-handed so _obviously_ the guitar strings needed to be the other way round...


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> I am saying that _nobody _has a 'need' for one!
> ...



That is where you're wrong. 

Initially (aged about 11) i tried the right way, but it just didn't work... a bit like trying to eat with a knife and fork in the hands I don't instinctively use them in. It just does not work. Eventually (aged about 16) I followed my instincts and restrung the sodding thing. It was a lot easier.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> That is where you're wrong.
> 
> Initially (aged about 11) i tried the right way, but it just didn't work... a bit like trying to eat with a knife and fork in the hands I don't instinctively use them in. It just does not work. Eventually (aged about 16) I followed my instincts and restrung the sodding thing. It was a lot easier.


That is really odd because there is nothing natural about playing a guitar - both hands have to do strange intricate things, and whichever bits of the brain are involved have to learn them. 

I don't understand how one strange intricate action is a right-hand one and the other is a left-hand one.

I'm not saying that you are wrong - I'm saying that it is strange...


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

PS I thought I would do a search and just found _*THIS*_ where the writer is pretty much saying what I did, but there are some interesting discussions about it, including one LH guitarist who tried RH and didn't like it.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2022)

The article linked to in that post had vanished, but I tracked it down _*HERE*_.


----------



## winjim (19 Nov 2022)

When he was revising his online beginners course Justin Sandercoe tested it out by teaching himself to play left handed so you could watch the videos of him doing that to get an idea.

As a right hander I can't imagine playing left handed, to me it's the right hand that does all the intricate work, it feels natural to have my dominant hand doing the picking. If I was left handed I think I would get a left handed guitar and string it 'properly', ie bass notes on top, treble on bottom. You just need to get used to reading chord boxes the wrong way round. Tab still works I think.


----------



## wafter (19 Nov 2022)

The idea appeals and I bought a guitar once - only to over-balance when rocking back on a chair, fall on top of it and write it off before attempting to play anything.

Probably for the best as I have zero musical acumen and tbh don't want to become _that self-gratification artist _at parties..

I had a go at piano recently when half-cut, although surprisingly couldn't play Moonlight Sonata perfectly on the first attempt, so sacked it off.

I do quite fancy a go on the drums though - so much more ADHD-appropriate IMO!

Sorry I have nothing of value to contribute- good luck


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is really odd because there is nothing natural about playing a guitar - both hands have to do strange intricate things, and whichever bits of the brain are involved have to learn them.
> 
> I don't understand how one strange intricate action is a right-hand one and the other is a left-hand one.
> 
> I'm not saying that you are wrong - I'm saying that it is strange...



replace the guitar with a knife and fork. You either use them one way or the other... unless you're ambidextrous, you'll only be able to do it 'your' way.

I also cannot write with my right hand. Many more people cannot write with their left hand


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2022)

I play with two right thumbs anyway, whats the problem?


----------



## winjim (19 Nov 2022)

I knew someone once with five fingers on each hand, and no thumbs. I expect he would have been more suited to the piano than to the guitar.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> replace the guitar with a knife and fork. You either use them one way or the other... unless you're ambidextrous, you'll only be able to do it 'your' way.


I have a vague memory of my mum telling me which hand to hold which in when I was very young. I reckon it wouldn't have bothered me if she had told me the other way round, so I think that is not a great example.



MontyVeda said:


> I also cannot write with my right hand. Many more people cannot write with their left hand


That one is a better example because writing is a complex skill which is obviously going to be easier with the favoured hand. (I was actually going to use that as an example the other way though, in that people who have lost the use of their favoured hand often do learn how to write with their remaining one.)

I just don't see complex fretboard fingering to be easier than strumming/picking so I think I might have been better off trying to learn on a left-handed guitar despite being right-handed! 

Anyway, enough of this... I must get back into trying to learn because I never really got very far and if I leave it much longer I won't be around to practise!


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Nov 2022)

Four pages into this thread - and still no-one has suggested Bert Weedon's "Play In A Day" ... 

Is he no longer fashionable?


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> Anyway, enough of this...



yes... please! You've no idea how many RH players have the same POV as you... and it really does get tiresome


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Nov 2022)

There has been a lot of research by Troy Grady into the mechanics of picking.

Watch this preview.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVfQTWZ4wWM


----------



## stephec (20 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’d start with air guitar and progress from there.


I'm left handed and when I learnt to play the air guitar I did it left handed, then I bought a banjo ukulele and learnt right handed as that's what all the tutorials were showing. 

Now when I play air guitar I play right handed, crazy. 😂


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Nov 2022)

You can fret with both hands simultaneously, players using a Chapman stick instrument do this all the time.

I have a similar instrument too.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvdwTdsjhGs

Edit: I'd say that this proves that you can fret with either hand.


----------



## kingrollo (21 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> You can fret with both hands simultaneously, players using a Chapman stick instrument do this all the time.
> 
> I have a similar instrument too.
> 
> ...




I'll settle for getting anything resembling a tune out of one first


----------



## Salad Dodger (21 Nov 2022)

To add to all the discussion about right v left handed playing ...

A (right handed) friend of mine, who already played guitar, badly busted up his left hand, his fretting hand, in a motorbike accident. Subsequently, he bought a left handed guitar and retrained himself to play it. Now fretting with his right hand. He strums chords well, but doesn't have enough dexterity in his left hand for fingerpicking.

I am just boggled to think he can play "backwards" at all.....


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Nov 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> To add to all the discussion about right v left handed playing ...
> 
> A (right handed) friend of mine, who already played guitar, badly busted up his left hand, his fretting hand, in a motorbike accident. Subsequently, he bought a left handed guitar and retrained himself to play it. Now fretting with his right hand. He strums chords well, but doesn't have enough dexterity in his left hand for fingerpicking.
> 
> I am just boggled to think he can play "backwards" at all.....



Do pianists have a dominant hand?


----------



## kingrollo (21 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27554113...hMctdRJSoe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY. 

Any good ?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Do pianists have a dominant hand?


I have already had my (right) wrist slapped earlier in the thread for going on about that subject!


----------



## icowden (21 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Do pianists have a dominant hand?



Yes. Definitely. Either the right or the left :-)

In *most* piano pieces the right hand tends to do more intricate stuff than the left. Some styles however, favour the leftie a bit more. Anything that has a complex bass (Ragtime, Boogiewoogie, stride piano , walking blues etc) might be easier for someone left handed. Generally speaking once you are good at piano there is a strong element of ambidexterity - particularly for a concert pianist - but it's all about the level you play at.

I can sit at a piano and play you anything I have heard. I can accompany most things. I'm not great at long intricate scales and suchlike, so classical music tends to be a bit beyond me. My right hand is great at playing tunes, forming chords etc. My left hand is good, but my bass lines tend toward octaves and single notes with very little intricate detail. I have got to the point after 43 years of playing that I can set my left hand going in a pattern and concentrate on the right hand but I do find a Jerry Lee Lewis boogie difficult.

You can now get left handed pianos:
This guy had one made:-
https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/piano/lefthand-piano-christopher-seed/
But Kawai have started a range...
https://www.sheargoldmusic.co.uk/kawai-announce-new-left-handed-piano/


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2022)

icowden said:


> But Kawai have started a range...
> https://www.sheargoldmusic.co.uk/kawai-announce-new-left-handed-piano/


Which coincidentally was announced on April 1st!


----------



## kingrollo (22 Nov 2022)

Brought a used LH Tanglewood for £65


----------



## icowden (22 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Which coincidentally was announced on April 1st!



Oops. Well spotted!!

Although it has occurred to me that on a good digital studio piano you could, if you wanted, create a left handed piano patch just by reversing the tones.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Brought a used LH Tanglewood for £65



That will do the job nicely! Keep us posted on how you get on


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Brought a used LH Tanglewood for £65



very nice guitars for the price. 

If you're finding fretting is hard work, then my advice is buy a set of standard electric guitar strings and put those on. The lighter gauge makes things far more pleasurable. It also mellows the volume quite nicely too. I don't think I'll ever go back to using proper acoustic guitar strings.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> very nice guitars for the price.
> 
> If you're finding fretting is hard work, then my advice is buy a set of standard electric guitar strings and put those on. The lighter gauge makes things far more pleasurable. It also mellows the volume quite nicely too. I don't think I'll ever go back to using proper acoustic guitar strings.


I have a (pretty rarely used) Tanglewood steel-strung acoustic guitar to keep my (pretty rarely used) Yamaha nylon-strung classical guitar company! 

If/when I ever get round to restringing the Tanglewood I might give that a go.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

Not many of us can afford Martin guitars (gulp! is that a typo?)





Luckily the strings are slightly cheaper


----------



## icowden (22 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not many of us can afford Martin guitars (gulp! is that a typo?)


To be fair, they do also have guitars in the $549 to $600 range also.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not many of us can afford Martin guitars (gulp! is that a typo?)


I once had a huge coffee table book called Martin Guitar Masterpieces, full of custom and signature models like this. Ugly. Rather have the unadorned guitar.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not many of us can afford Martin guitars (gulp! is that a typo?)
> View attachment 668858
> 
> Luckily the strings are slightly cheaper
> View attachment 668859





icowden said:


> To be fair, they do also have guitars in the $549 to $600 range also.


They're nice guitars... but

You pay £3-400 for the guitar and the rest is for the name. The stupidly expensive ones have lots of ornate inlay, which lends nothing to the sound. You're best off just buying a solid top Yamaha.


----------



## DRM (22 Nov 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/0m0vVubKXtY

Then of course there’s expensive guitars with a history that is utterly mind blowing

View: https://youtu.be/G8UunQzuONQ


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Nov 2022)

icowden said:


> Yes. Definitely. Either the right or the left :-)
> 
> In *most* piano pieces the right hand tends to do more intricate stuff than the left. Some styles however, favour the leftie a bit more. Anything that has a complex bass (Ragtime, Boogiewoogie, stride piano , walking blues etc) might be easier for someone left handed. Generally speaking once you are good at piano there is a strong element of ambidexterity - particularly for a concert pianist - but it's all about the level you play at.
> 
> ...



Being able to play anything by ear is the best skill IMO.


----------



## delb0y (22 Nov 2022)

I have two Tanglewoods that I use when I do acoustic gigs. I play them at home more than my Martin and my Furch, too. They're great guitars for the money.


----------



## icowden (23 Nov 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Being able to play anything by ear is the best skill IMO.


One of my fondest memories was attending a course in the Lake District when I was about 18. I was on the Opera course but there was also a Concert Pianists course. After the days workshops and teaching we would repair to the bar and I would sit down and play the piano for anyone who wanted to murder showtunes etc. 

One of the chaps on the concert pianist course came over to me and told me how he'd love to be able to do "what you can do - I just don't know how people can do it". It stunned me to this day that someone who can play Rachmaninoff and other highly technical concert pieces could not just sit down at a piano and play. 

It's a skill I've always taken for granted.


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2022)

icowden said:


> One of my fondest memories was attending a course in the Lake District when I was about 18. I was on the Opera course but there was also a Concert Pianists course. After the days workshops and teaching we would repair to the bar and I would sit down and play the piano for anyone who wanted to murder showtunes etc.
> 
> One of the chaps on the concert pianist course came over to me and told me how he'd love to be able to do "what you can do - I just don't know how people can do it". It stunned me to this day that someone who can play Rachmaninoff and other highly technical concert pieces could not just sit down at a piano and play.
> 
> It's a skill I've always taken for granted.



I can play piano and guitar, and read music, all very badly and vaguely remembered from a long time ago.

I would be able to play piano from sheet music but I wouldn't be able to sit down and just knock something out. Conversely, I can't transfer sheet music to playing the guitar, but I can simply sit and play a tune, certainly make up a chord progression at least, and keep it all in key. It's to do with the way I learned each instrument, and also I think that the piano is linear while the guitar is more pattern based.

I don't think there are that many guitar players who play from sheet music anyway, certainly not traditional notation.


----------



## icowden (23 Nov 2022)

winjim said:


> I would be able to play piano from sheet music but I wouldn't be able to sit down and just knock something out. Conversely, I can't transfer sheet music to playing the guitar, but I can simply sit and play a tune, certainly make up a chord progression at least, and keep it all in key.* It's to do with the way I learned each instrument*, and also I think that the piano is linear while the guitar is more pattern based.


I think that line in bold is *really* important and it's a real bugbear of mine. I was very very lucky that my first piano teacher was a very lovely lady who did not discourage me from playing about with my piano pieces. We had an agreement that as long as I could play the piece properly for her that I could then also play it the way I thought it should go. I absolutely loved taking a piece and jazzing it up and was very much encouraged by this approach. 

I then moved to a school piano teacher to do some grades - she was Czech and was the traditional Victorian style instrumental teacher including smacking your hands with a ruler for mistakes and clipping nails that were too long. "I cannot listen to the click click - these nails are too long". I quit piano lessons. My parents then found a new more relaxed teacher again and I pretty much thrived until Grade 8 when I had the realisation that I could play what I want and JS Bach was not what I wanted.

Part of the problem with music teaching (and a lot of teaching in general - we should ban closed book exams and allow kids to use the internet IMHO) is that we still teach like we are Victorians. Kids these days have more access to music than we have ever had and there needs to be much more focus on using your ears. There is no need to learn to play a piece solely from music notation. If I can hear a piece first, it helps me sight read the actual notation by giving it a musical form. I was always baffled by ABRSM Grade 8 singing requiring you to sight read without an accompaniment. Who sings a song from sight without any accompaniment? The skill is in using the accompaniment to work out the notes in advance of singing them.

I find the piano very pattern oriented as well but in a different way.


----------



## november4 (23 Nov 2022)

It's a bit late, but if I had my time again, would have gone straight to a decent second hand electric, they are easier to play, smaller strings, and you don't need an amp at first. Non tube amps are best they have ever been, can't go wrong with second hand yamaha THR, boss katana, line 6 catalyst, blackstar fly3 etc

If you buy second hand, can generally get more of your investment back when you trade up

There's a bit of a learning curve with setting up a guitar but search youtube. As others have said, justinguitar is great resource for lessons etc

Good free apps.....guitartuna, guitartabs(ultimateguitar)

Good luck


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Nov 2022)

Not sure i took the right path tbh ... kids spanish to cheapo strat copy to full acoustic.
Also have a Yamaha electric now but never play it.


----------



## byegad (23 Nov 2022)

At 55 I (self) taught* myself to play the treble recorder, after a few weeks I was able to knock out a tune, and bought a Bass recorder, while meant to effectively be the Oompah section of a recorder band i found the fingering the same so could play anything written for the treble*, and most flute tunes.

I found it immensely satisfying and only gave up due to creeping arthritis in my hands.

*I played a descant recorder in order to pass a course in college, but was terribly bad at it and only 'passed' due to the pity of the tutor! Either that or he couldn't bear hearing me resit!!
** Recorder fingering is in two sets and descant soprano etc are different from Treble and modern recorders are either in C or F. I own several F recorders including the Treble and Bass.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2022)

I keep thinking about buying another guitar, after a gap of about 35 years or so
I used to have a Hofner President, a 5-string Banjp (as I adore the 'frantic' sound of bluegrass) & a Tokai 'Telecastter'

The Hofner was because it was the nearest thing to a Gretsch, I could afford back then (now, there's the cheaper models, than the 6120's)













Whether I could pick a guitar back up, and be as (in)proficient as I was back then. who knows?

The '2 series' are cheaper, but this is the colour
https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...atic-Single-Cut-with-Bigsby-Orange-Stain/4N2G


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

Hey @kingrollo has she arrived?
Currently watching this and wish I had practiced more 

View: https://youtu.be/9XsJt1O56Z8


----------



## kingrollo (28 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hey @kingrollo has she arrived?
> Currently watching this and wish I had practiced more
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9XsJt1O56Z8




The courier is Evri !!!

So no- it hasn't arrived.

Might buy a yoghurt maker instead!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> The courier is Evri !!!
> 
> So no- it hasn't arrived.
> 
> Might buy a yoghurt maker instead!



Nooooo! Just buy the ready made stuff


----------



## Badger_Boom (28 Nov 2022)

Kajjal said:


> Get a decent guitar to begin with as the cheap ones are very difficult to play and can drive you mad. This does not mean spending a fortune and there are plenty of good second hand guitars. After than it is down to practice, few people are naturals and most it just takes time. The online guides such as justinguitar above are very good. Good luck 😁



I'd caveat that with the fact that there are a lot of cheap instruments on the market today that play better than even big brand name ones did when I first started playing back in the 90s. You definitely don't need to spend much to get started.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I keep thinking about buying another guitar, after a gap of about 35 years or so
> I used to have a Hofner President, a 5-string Banjp (as I adore the 'frantic' sound of bluegrass) & a Tokai 'Telecastter'
> 
> The Hofner was because it was the nearest thing to a Gretsch, I could afford back then (now, there's the cheaper models, than the 6120's)
> ...



Quite like a 'Tele' myself but stored my amp away years ago and not 100% sure where it is?
Problem with owning a Gretsch is having to stare at it for hours .....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2022)

Gorgeous


----------



## DRM (28 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I keep thinking about buying another guitar, after a gap of about 35 years or so
> I used to have a Hofner President, a 5-string Banjp (as I adore the 'frantic' sound of bluegrass) & a Tokai 'Telecastter'
> 
> The Hofner was because it was the nearest thing to a Gretsch, I could afford back then (now, there's the cheaper models, than the 6120's)
> ...



You could always have a run out to York to try one out, Gear for music are on Clifton Moor Trading Estate,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> You could always have a run out to York to try one out, Gear for music are on Clifton Moor Trading Estate,


Yes, we bought daughter a Cello from there, about 8 years ago (that's not used anymore)
I've been in the shop on Lendal, in the city-centre; https://www.musicroom.com/search?q=gretsch&CategoryId=1286814


----------



## delb0y (28 Nov 2022)

I used to have a blue Gretsch. Here's a little tune I did ten years ago. There's a link to a tutorial version, too, where I break the tune down and show every lick. Rarely play electric any more and the Gretsch is long gone.


View: https://youtu.be/w-MX26rOpZU


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Nov 2022)

delb0y said:


> Rarely play electric any more



Same here, used to really enjoy it through a Boss multi box too.
Nice playing sir!


----------



## kingrollo (30 Nov 2022)

ok - its arrived. 1st daft question - its a left hander so I have the the guitar on my right knee holding the neck with the left hand - but then the the strings are the other way around than in the video below ? - ie the thin strings are at the top - or has this left handed guitar been re strung as a right handed guitar ?

https://www.justinguitar.com/guitar-lessons/how-to-play-the-d-chord-b1-105

edit - my right hand should be on neck ? guitar on left knee ? - 

so in a left handed guitar - the left hand does the the strumming ? - I would have though your dominant hand would do the finger movements on the neck - but Im guessing not !!


----------



## delb0y (30 Nov 2022)

Yes, if it's a left handers you should turn it round the other way and have the neck in your right hand.


----------



## icowden (30 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> so in a left handed guitar - the left hand does the the strumming ? - I would have though your dominant hand would do the finger movements on the neck - but Im guessing not !!


Nope. This is why a lot of left handers prefer a right handed guitar...

On a normal guitar, the left hand does the fret work and the right hand does the plucking / strumming


----------



## DRM (30 Nov 2022)

icowden said:


> Nope. This is why a lot of left handers prefer a right handed guitar...
> 
> On a normal guitar, the left hand does the fret work and the right hand does the plucking / strumming



That’s me too, I’m left handed, but it just feels right using my left hand to fret with, and right hand for strumming/picking, so I have a right handed guitar


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

I've learnt something today! Always thought lefties (apart from Jimi) had right hand on the fretboard


----------



## delb0y (30 Nov 2022)

Depends on the style you ultimately gravitate to, but my right hand ( my plucking hand) does a lot more work than my left hand.


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I've learnt something today! Always thought lefties (apart from Jimi) had right hand on the fretboard



They do don't they ?


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

I think the majority of players, whether left handed or right handed learn to play with the left hand on the fret board and the right hand picking. For some this means the "strongest" hand is the picking hand, for others it means the strongest hand is on the fretboard.

That said, some southpaws, like Jimi, do go the other way and play with the right hand on the fretboard. Back in the 60s, before the advent of purpose build left-handed guitars, Jimi simply turned a guitar upside down, reversed the strings, and was away.

There are some lefties who turned the guitar upside down, but never reversed the strings - so they learned to play with different shapes and fingerings to the rest if us. Look up a video of Elizabeth Cotton as an example.

In the 70s purpose built left handed guitars became more widely available and so it was easier for left handed players to get a guitar set up for them ( because it isn't quite as easy as just reversing the strings - ideally you should also reverse the nut and the pickups so the thicker strings still sit right and the pick up volumes remain balanced).

There was even then the optíon for a right handed player to buy a lefties guitar, turn it upside down, restring it, and play it as normal (i.e. left hand on fretboard), just to look like Jimi...

I also suspect there are many right handed folks who want to play with their dominant hand on the fret board, rather than picking, and so they use a left handed guitar and play with their right hand on the fretboard.

Then there's the amazing Jeff Healey who plays a regular guitar flat on his lap.

I guess you do whatever feels most natural, in the end.

But I will reiterate something I said earlier, in my experience - and it's a bit counter-intuitive - but the picking hand is the more active, busier, needs to be stronger and faster hand. Most weaknesses in folks' playing will turn out to be at the picking hand.

Derek


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

delb0y said:


> I think the majority of players, whether left handed or right handed learn to play with the left hand on the fret board and the right hand picking. For some this means the "strongest" hand is the picking hand, for others it means the strongest hand is on the fretboard.
> 
> That said, some southpaws, like Jimi, do go the other way and play with the right hand on the fretboard. Back in the 60s, before the advent of purpose build left-handed guitars, Jimi simply turned a guitar upside down, reversed the strings, and was away.
> 
> ...



If you have a left handed guitar - you have to have your right hand on the fret board .???

If you don't the strings are the wrong away around ?


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

No, you don't have to, but that's the design intent.

Normal guitar is designed to be played with the left hand on the fretboard and the thinest string at the bottom (nearest the ground).

Left handed guitar is a mirror image - designed to be played with the right hand on the fretboard, but still with the thinest string nearest the ground.

But some left handed people play normal/right handed guitars, some right handed people choose left handed guitars, some buy a right ( or left) handed guitar and turn it upside down but don't bother reversing the strings. Others play it flat on their laps.

Some people even play accordions, so clearly there are no rules!


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

As an aside, I would always advise a beginner, whether left handed or right handed, to give playing a regular right handed guitar a couple of weeks before electing to go the left handed guitar route. Almost all the instruction material you will come across in life, all the videos, etc will be designed for that configuration, and as you're using both hands for some pretty complex stuff it's quite common to find lefties can still do fine using the same set up as righties.


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

delb0y said:


> No, you don't have to, but that's the design intent.
> 
> Normal guitar is designed to be played with the left hand on the fretboard and the thinest string at the bottom (nearest the ground).
> 
> ...



Sorry to seem a bit thick.

But how do you play a left handed guitar with the left hand on the fret board? - unless you alter the strings or accept that will be in different order to every tutorial?

Confused.


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

If you want the left hand on the fret board then that's just a normal guitar - let's call it a right handed guitar i.e the guitar you will see 99% of players using. Again, generally, you'd only buy a left handed guitar if you wanted the right hand on the fret board (the opposite to those 99%).

The big mistake is to think the hand on the fretboard is the key hand. It's not. The strumming / plucking hand is the one that does all the work so right handed people have this hand doing all that work with their left hand on the fretboard.

Left handed people have an early decision to make - learn to play as above with their weaker hand strumming but their dominant hand doing all those fancy chord shapes. Or buy a left handed guitar, and have that dominant left hand doing the strumming.

In the end both hands are doing some amazing hard work and intricate stuff, so left or right handed both appendages are working hard.


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

delb0y said:


> If you want the left hand on the fret board then that's just a normal guitar - let's call it a right handed guitar i.e the guitar you will see 99% of players using. Again, generally, you'd only buy a left handed guitar if you wanted the right hand on the fret board (the opposite to those 99%).
> 
> The big mistake is to think the hand on the fretboard is the key hand. It's not. The strumming / plucking hand is the one that does all the work so right handed people have this hand doing all that work with their left hand on the fretboard.
> 
> ...



Think you are overcomplicating the question.
If you have a left handed guitar then by default your right hand is on the fret board or neck of the guitar.


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

Exactly. But the question was how do you play a left handed guitar with the left hand on the fretboard. 

If you want the left hand on the fretboard why buy a left handed guitar (other than to look like Jimi)?


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

delb0y said:


> Exactly. But the question was how do you play a left handed guitar with the left hand on the fretboard.
> 
> If you want the left hand on the fretboard why buy a left handed guitar (other than to look like Jimi)?



Ok - I thought the question was - which hand is on the fret board on a left handed guitar.


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

I guess in the end there are no rules - there are right handed people and left handed people, and there are right handed guitars and left handed guitars, and any combination does occur. With the added complication that when a left handed person chooses a right handed guitar (or vice versa) he or she may elect to reverse the strings or not. So many permutations.

Here's a picture of a player playing a left handed guitar that he's turned upside down in order to create the look he requires for his act:







and here's Elizabeth Cotton playing a right handed guitar turned upside down without the strings reversed:


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Ok - I thought the question was - which hand is on the fret board on a left handed guitar.



Well, I always thought it was the right hand like this chap.
Anyhow, lets have a piccy of the new guitar


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2022)

delb0y said:


> Depends on the style you ultimately gravitate to, but my right hand ( my plucking hand) does a lot more work than my left hand.



I agree, picking strings is more work than fretting, yes, but depends on your style. 

If you play all legato notes (not much picking), there is a case for saying that the dominant hand would be better utilised for fretting notes.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Dec 2022)

The problem with us left handed types is we're not 100% left handed... we instinctively do some tasks* right handed and playing a guitar seems to be a common one, hence certain LH folk claiming there's no need for a LH guitar. It appears that @kingrollo instinctively leans toward holding a guitar the right handed way. does the seller accept returns?

*I hold my knife and fork right handed, whilst my RH brother hold his the opposite way


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> The problem with us left handed types is we're not 100% left handed... we instinctively do some tasks* right handed and playing a guitar seems to be a common one, hence certain LH folk claiming there's no need for a LH guitar. It appears that @kingrollo instinctively leans toward holding a guitar the right handed way. does the seller accept returns?
> 
> *I hold my knife and fork right handed, whilst my RH brother hold his the opposite way



There was no instinct mate - I hadn't got a feckin clue what I was doing. !!!!

It was only when I noticed Justin guitar had his strings the wrong way I realised something was amiss !!!!! - it felt ok with the fret on the right hand - in fact my left hand has 59 years of wear and tear so thing it's better that I use the right hand for fret.

The guitar was only £65 - so if turns out I need a RH I should be able to recoup that.

Some poor geezer has agreed to me a having a couple of lessons starting Monday !


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Dec 2022)

Chances are the geezer giving you the lessons will have a RH guitar so you'll at least be in a position to try both a left and right handed guitar and find out which feels best for you


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Chances are the geezer giving you the lessons will have a RH guitar so you'll at least be in a position to try both a left and right handed guitar and find out which feels best for you



I'm getting a bit nervous going to blokes house - whom I've never met and asking to try a right hander


----------



## chris667 (1 Dec 2022)

I'm a bit late to the party, but I am a musician, sort of. I play ukulele mostly these days, guitars are just too... obvious.

There's some great advice here. The most important thing to do is listen to as much music as you can and copy until you get your own ear. How do you get the sound you're hearing? What do you like?

I am astonished by the number of people that learn to play instruments but never actually listen to music. To get good, you need to develop a magnificent obsession.

As to playing left-handed - I have taught left and right-handed players and know people who can play either kind and people who can play either. The proper answer is... it depends. My feeling is it it is easier to learn rhythm with your dominant hand and bloody hard to play with the wrong hand once you've learned. But where you are now you could learn on either.

I like the idea of a teacher, but ultimately all a good teacher will do is show you things you can work out for yourself. Avoid one who seems uninterested.

Now, go to an open mic. Listen more than you play and ask a lot of questions. If it's a welcoming open mic people will be really happy to help. If they are snotty, it's a bad open mic and you don't need to go again.

Can I have a credit on your first album?


----------



## chris667 (1 Dec 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous going to blokes house - whom I've never met and asking to try a right hander


Buy him a drink first!


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

chris667 said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but I am a musician, sort of. I play ukulele mostly these days, guitars are just too... obvious.
> 
> There's some great advice here. The most important thing to do is listen to as much music as you can and copy until you get your own ear. How do you get the sound you're hearing? What do you like?
> 
> ...



You can have a credit on my first chord ! (And that maybe a while,)

If I can any sort of tune out of it - I will be delighted!


----------



## Gwylan (1 Dec 2022)

Don't move next door to me!


----------



## kingrollo (1 Dec 2022)

Think " lip up fatty " by bad manners is a good starter song ?


----------



## Cycleops (1 Dec 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Think " lip up fatty " by bad manners is a good starter song ?


Here you go:


View: https://youtu.be/eKO1vC5yHdI


----------



## kingrollo (3 Dec 2022)

Ok followed a few u tube vids - trying to nail a couple of chords .....not easy.

Fingers sore as many as predicted - should I practice on through the pain - or save my fingers for Monday's lesson (1 hour long)


----------



## Cycleops (3 Dec 2022)

Maybe you should save them, just do a bit of light practicing. In time they will become calloused. Try to get some strength into your fingers, including the pinkie particularly.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Dec 2022)

Maybe you should save them, just do a bit of light practicing. In time they will become calloused. Try to get some strength into your fingers, the pinkie particularly.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Ok followed a few u tube vids - trying to nail a couple of chords .....not easy.
> 
> Fingers sore as many as predicted - should I practice on through the pain - or save my fingers for Monday's lesson (1 hour long)



Yeah, don't overdo it ... short spells regularly. Doesn't take too long before fingers are totally immune to string ache.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Dec 2022)

Here it is - think I needed a better one - can't get a tune from this blighter ! 😀


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 Dec 2022)

To help strengthen your fretting hand, put something like a bath sponge or a squash ball into that hand and repeatedly squeeze and relax it.....

Fingers will be sore. Maybe do just 5 mins practice per day for now, then be guided by your tutor at your next lesson.


----------



## DRM (4 Dec 2022)

I think it’s far better to pick it up and do 10 minutes here and there through the day, whichever chord you’re trying to learn strum it and listen for buzzing, pick each string individually and work out which finger is catching on which string, keep adjusting your fingers till there’s no buzzing or dead string, and each one rings out clearly, then as you progress it’s simply muscle memory in your fingers, the other thing is don’t press too hard on the strings, I was guilty of this, all you end up doing is pulling them out of tune, it had me baffled at first as to what on earth was going on, just keep going, you’re going to get there


----------



## Cycleops (4 Dec 2022)

DRM said:


> the *other thing is don’t press too hard on the strings, I was guilty of this, all you end up doing is pulling them out of tune*, it had me baffled at first as to what on earth was going on, just keep going, you’re going to get there


Couldn't this be the tuners slipping? A good idea not to press too hard anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Couldn't this be the tuners slipping?


Or accidentally pulling the strings slightly sideways...?


----------



## DRM (4 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Couldn't this be the tuners slipping?



No it was a brand new Xmas gift to myself, it actually holds tune very well, just my cack handed technique, it’s actually a very nice guitar despite not costing a great deal indeed


----------



## DRM (4 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Or accidentally pulling the strings slightly sideways...?



That seems to be part and parcel of trying to strangle the living daylights out of it you press too hard, and also slightly bend the string as well, it just sounds off, slightly out of tune, yet the open strings are set up Bob on


----------



## kingrollo (6 Dec 2022)

Ah right so you strum on the upstroke as well !!! Who knew !!!


----------

